# Sick or injured pigeon in Las Vegas



## vickidavis89128 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi! I found a full-sized pigeon in my driveway tonight. I have it secured in a cat carrier and am not sure what to do next. Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks,
Vicki


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

OK, thanks for caring.

1) any sign that he/she has been attacked ? Please check her over for injuries...scrapes, blood, scabs, things like that. You can take a towel and reach in and hold the Pigeon with the towel, hold him/her from the back so you can look at the chest and leg areas.

2) Holding it in the towel, still...use the towel hand to gently hold her head. Use the free hand to open her/his mouth. Is the breath foul smelling...or is the mouth full of mucous or white/yellow specks or growths ?

3) Keep her someplace VERY warm...am talking a heated room at least 75 degrees F. If that is not possible, then if you have an electric heating pad, put it under a layer of towel in the carrier and turn it on 'low'. BTW, make sure the carrier has no cat hair and stuff in it.

4) Post a pic here 

Thanks for helping !!!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Here's a Pigeon-friendly place I pulled off of Matilda's list:


Dr. Patrick Hauck
2675 E. Flamingo Rd.
Las Vegas, NV 89121
(702) 734-9761
They see both pet and feral pigeons.
If they are feral, the rescuer will need to continue home care as the office will not keep them.
This is a very friendly and supportive office.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

If she/he seems pretty alert, you can give some food...birdseed if you have any...if not, maybe some whole-grain bread crumbled up.

Also...do not use an electric-coil space heater by any means. They are toxic to birds.


----------



## vickidavis89128 (Feb 18, 2012)

Thank you so much for all the advice! I also read the advice on this website and got him/her nice and warm. I made the water with salt and sugar in it and then offered bird seed. I'm still not sure what is wrong. Pigeon seems really strong and I can't see anything wrong. This morning I moved the carrier out to the sunshine under a bird feeder and put some seed on the ground in front of the carrier and left the door open (it's a very safe yard for birds). Throughout the morning, the Pigeon left the carrier to eat the seed and then went back in to poop. When I got close it tried to fly and ended up running around a tree away from me. As soon as I moved away it went right back to the carrier.


----------



## vickidavis89128 (Feb 18, 2012)

I brought it back in the house this afternoon before it could get cold. I tried taking it to a licensed bird rescue this afternoon but it didn't work out. I may try again tomorrow. For now the bird is warm and seems strong and alert.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

OK...sooooo...he/she cannot fly...we know that pretty much fer' sure.....

And you didn't find any external injury, right ?

Interesting that he/she would _go back in_ to the carrier on her own volition....makes me wonder if not a Feral but rather a domesticated....

IMHO, I wouldn't chance letting him outside again. Your yard may be safe...but a flightless bird on the ground is still pretty easy pickings for a predator. 
OR....what if she/he can manage just enough flight to lift off and end up someplace where he is unretrievable ? That would be a far, far worse situation than what you have provided for her/him now.....because he'd still be unable to fly properly, but now you would not be able to help him....

Can you post a photo ?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

BTW...just be careful about licensed bird rescues and wildcare rehab/rescue facilities....

What you may have there (not sure yet) is an injured Feral who will never be able to regain full flight. In the eyes of MOST rescue facilities...that Pigeon is unreleasable and they will therefore just kill it and claim that it was the best thing to do.

I would suggest asking questions prior to bringing him/her in.

What is their policy regarding unreleasables and 'euthenasia' ? Many places will really try to coax you to bring a Pigeon in and once they have it, it's all over for the bird. Many folks here obviously do not see that as 'humane' in any way....

A pic would be great...keep up the good work !


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Jaye said:


> Interesting that he/she would _go back in_ to the carrier on her own volition....makes me wonder if not a Feral but rather a domesticated....


Whether feral or domesticated, it recognises the carrier as a "safe" & sheltered area. While its been in there it is not really being disturbed, so as it cannot fly away, it will return to somewhere it feels has more protection.

As others have said, a pic may help, also, a pic of its most recent poops (close up but in focus). Poop pics can be a good way to spot different things that may be wrong.
If it is otherwise uninjured, then it is either sick or maybe just young. (some young fledgelings can be as big as a fully grown adult). 
Pigeons hide any sgns of illness to avoid being easy prey to predators, so its "strength" may just be a pretence. The fact that you have caught it shows that something is wrong.
Can you have a look inside the birds beak, look closely down its throat & see if it is nice, pinky & clear.
Any signs of white or yellow cheesy type growths, or any mucous means the bird is ill and in need of medication.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Putting him outside, even for a while isn't a good idea as it's cold outside. And always making sure that a bird is fully warmed up before giving food or water. If they are cold, they can't digest it and it will just sit in it's crop and go bad.
Do you have a heating pad that you could cover with a towel and set the pad on LOW only?

A picture would be very helpful, as Quazar has mentioned, even if he looks grown, he could still be young. And a pic of the droppings.


----------



## vickidavis89128 (Feb 18, 2012)

So, the outside pics are yesterday when it was at least 70 degrees in the sun. The inside pics are right after I moved him to a larger dog crate. It seemed cramped in the smaller cat carrier. Unfortunately, the pic of the poop was right after switching crates and I don't have a pic of the dirty towel. I have not checked inside his mouth yet...I appreciate the help and advice.


----------



## nicole (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi, Vicki. I live in Las Vegas and can perhaps be of assistance. Please give flamingo pet clinic a call in the morning. Dr Hauck works a short week schedule but there are two other vets there who can help and look the bird over. I have company coming in a couple days so I'm pretty busy but I'm happy to help in whatever way I can. I'll send you a pm with my contact info.


----------

